# Towing a golf trolley



## psmiffy (2 Nov 2008)

Have decided to become a car free zone the only regular problem i have is getting my golf clubs to the course - the trolley would seem to tow all right in a straight line but corners tricky - does anyone know of a rack mounting ball hitch that i could adapt


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2008)

Your problem solved! 

http://www.wicycle.com/cargo_golf_bicycle_trailer.php

Hope getting home from the 19th isn't too much of a problem!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2008)

Or this: possibly cheaper.

http://www.bikerev.com/pg5.cfm


----------



## psmiffy (2 Nov 2008)

would definetly seem to be one solution


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2008)

No, it wasn't cheaper! 

Just try and copy, then rig up your own design.


----------



## Alan Biles (2 Nov 2008)

I used to use a tail rotor pitch link from a Bell 212. Bolted to the rear rack and a pip-pin through a suitable sized hole in the trolley handle, it costed out at around USD2000 but it worked a treat!


----------



## psmiffy (2 Nov 2008)

Mr biles - thank you very helpful - could you recommend a store where i could obtain one (preferably at a huge discount)


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2008)

Um, I know nothing about golf, so this may be a silly answer..

Would it be possible to leave the clubs at the course? I mean is it the sort with a clubhouse and the like? Do you need them at home? If not, ignore me....


----------



## Alan Biles (22 Dec 2008)

*Pitch change link*



psmiffy said:


> Mr biles - thank you very helpful - could you recommend a store where i could obtain one (preferably at a huge discount)



Just happen to have one crashing about in my toolbox - yours gratis if you want it. The link that is, not the tool box. I can't supply the pip-pin or the bolt but it'd be a start.

A


----------



## thomas (25 Dec 2008)

Arch said:


> Um, I know nothing about golf, so this may be a silly answer..
> 
> Would it be possible to leave the clubs at the course? I mean is it the sort with a clubhouse and the like? Do you need them at home? If not, ignore me....




You can definitly rent them...I don't know. I've only played golf once and just used a friend's Dad's set and we drove


----------



## psmiffy (25 Dec 2008)

Merci Beucoup Mr Biles I will be in touch if i can work out how to do it

Thank you also for the the other helpful suggestions - however cycling and golf are similar in that they are kit based - ti this and that is a common thread- if you are passionate about them then your own kit is what it has to be - the thought of cycling to Paris on a rented bike would be pure anathma to the enthusiast, similarly the dread of standing on the first tee with an unfamiliar club


----------



## Alan Biles (2 Jan 2009)

psmiffy said:


> Merci Beucoup Mr Biles I will be in touch if i can work out how to do it



A picture's worth a thousand words as they say. When I fitted one to my bike, I shortened it to about 3 inches by cutting the thread further down the rod and cutting off the unwanted bit. I found this reduced golf trolley 'shimmy' at speed. I don't have a picture of it fitted as the bike in question is long gone.

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l318/AlanBiles_51/IMGP0189.jpg

Let me know if you want it and I'll bung it in the post next week.


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

There's a guy at my club(Army course Aldershot), Chris Bunnet, who cycles with a large trailer, you could contact him for advice. If you rang the club on 01252337272 they could put you in touch with him.

I suppose it depends on how much you want to transport, ie what size bag, type of trolley, batteries if electric trolley, etc. Personally I've opted for swithcing to a pencil bag only and keeping all my stuff in a locker. But then I had a Robokaddy and full cart bag etc, that would be a heck of a lot of weight to tow on a bike, and a very big trailer!


----------



## purplepolly (3 Jan 2009)

Could you adapt a bike hod?

http://www.bikehod.com/bike-hod/specials.html


----------



## Night Train (6 Jan 2009)

A quick release airline connector would make a good method for quick releasing the trailer from the bike.

RS Components also sell spherical rod end bearings.


----------

